
Coronavirus (Covid-19) Data in the United States - jbegley
https://github.com/nytimes/covid-19-data
======
anonu
The New York Times does a commendable job on all fronts. From a related
article[1]:

    
    
      With no detailed government database on where the thousands 
      of coronavirus cases have been reported, a team of New York 
      Times journalists is attempting to track every case.
    

As the pandemic expands, the depth of the US's governments ineptitude and
lackadaisical approach to handling this crisis becomes more starkly apparent.
You would think we learnt something about data sharing and intelligence
gathering after 9/11\. But it seems this has blindsided the USA.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/article/coronavirus-county-data-
us.h...](https://www.nytimes.com/article/coronavirus-county-data-us.html)

